# Is this a bargain offer???.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

An email offer from the C&CC.

9-Day 'First Time Abroad' Taster Tour of Normandy 16-24 May 2009

Ideal for first timers abroad and for those who want to discover more of the area. A wonderful tour of Northern France and an unmissable trip to Paris.

Prices from £415 per person

Top 3 highlights:

Honfleur's pretty fishing village 
Paris city tour 
D-Day landing beaches

While I'm sure it will be a great trip and wonderfully organised with everything done for the members of the party (so they learn very little from experience 8O ) I can't come to terms with £479 *per person for a couple*, and this is sailing Dover > Calais, so the cash is not being spent on the more direct sea route.

I wouldn't expect to pay much more than £250 for both of us for a 9 day trip to Normandy (excluding fuel, food and a glass or two of pop) and that would be staying on half-decent campsites. (It's only 8 days in France anyway, so another slight _exaggeration_)

I wouldn't want to go on three full day coach trips either.

Is it me, or does almost £1,000 per couple seem like an awful lot to pay for a one week hop over the Channel?

See >> here << for the details.

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Dave - I've noticed the prices of similar trips offerred by the 2 Clubs and never cease to be amazed at the prices charged. 

I suspose some people are very unconfident (is that a word?!) and might not venture across the Channel otherwise. IMO I find this, though difficult to reconcile with buying into the caravanning/MH lifestyle anyway :? 

Must be cheaper to go yourself to Normandy by MH and do Paris by cheap flight and small but perfectly formed hotel?

Oh well, each to their own. 

Sue


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just had an email in from them offering a 16 day trip to Dordogne for £729 PP . 8O WOW

I know what I can do with £1458.00

This is also the reason why we are not doing store and camp with them. They are too expensive with crazy rules and regulations.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think i will start a travel business doing organised tours.

All enquiries treated with strict confidence.

Dave P


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Unless you're incredibly apprehensive about going abroad then I think these things are completely overpriced (and even then questionable).

It's like all organised trips (not just C&CC) - Weekend broadsheets etc offer escorted tours which I know I could do for 1/3 to 1/2 the price without a guide - I Don't want one!!

There must be a market for these but I for one wouldn't entertain the thought.

Griff


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*france and CCC*

Hi, well am I just very careful with my money :wink: as we intend to have 8 weeks in Brittany only spending £2000, even that seems a generous allowance given the fact we usually use Aires most of the time, only using campsites when we have washing to do.
curlyboy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One has to wonder how much the escorts to a trip like this get paid. I don't imagine it's a lot but they bear quite a lot of responsibility to make the whole thing go smoothly. If I was paying that much for a short break I'd expect everything to go on oiled wheels. When we do it ourselves we can laugh over the glitches ( usually).

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Motorhoming to me means "_Freedom_" more than anything else.

Can't imagine paying through the nose for the privilege of being herded around like a flock of sheep.

Dreadful thought . . . some people must do it though, but not many MHF members I bet! :wink: :roll: :roll:

Dave


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Reminds me of last June in Bruges. We were sitting outside one of the bars/cafes right by one of the most stunning views of the City. Troop after troop of people being guided past us. Not one had a smile on their face. Each of the guides would stop for about 15 seconds, say something like 'and this is one of the best views of Bruges' then carry on without even giving time for people to take a photo.

Nightmare scenario for me.

Griff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Incredibly expensive for what is on offer to me! But then the cost of the people going has to pay the accompanying "guides", the admin staff, the hire of a MH probably, the cost of the food for the "guides", the cost of the ferry for the "guides", the cost of the fuel for the "guides", the cost of the insurance for the "guides" and numerous other things.

Interesting costings when you think about it - you pay for the wear and tear on your vehicle, your fuel, your food, your insurance, your trips and if there are 4 of you in a van it is nearly£1700 but the increased costs at e.g. sites would be fractional (perhaps €10 per person per night?). I know that if we organise ski trips there is one free place for each 6 full price paying individuals - that indicates the profit that the company must be making. 

I think you would have to lack a great deal of confidence to take this one up! I am sure that some things will be arranged that would not be so easy as an individual but this is a very large sum of money for that long!

Maybe this is more evidence that it no longer functions as a CLUB but as a business.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

And these prices are before you factor in the cost of fuel, gas, travel from wherever you live in the UK etc. Alternatively you could pay £122 return on the Tunnel, stay at the aires at Le Touquet, Honfleur etc and then........Just think of the sort of restaurants you could eat in with the difference in cost between the "do it yourself" trip and the organised kind! Not exactly a trip to the Gaza Strip either is it? What's so frightening/difficult about Normandy that you need a guide? 

SPECIAL OFFER

Anyone fancy paying me a couple of grand for a tour down to my house in the Vienne? I'll even ride in your van and take the place of your SatNav. On arrival I'll organise a programme of typical French activities (log chopping, chimney sweeping, shutter painting etc). We'll introduce you to typical French food such as "Batonnets de poisson avec les pomme frites et haricots cuits au four" cooked by our specially trained chef (or "Yes Dear" as I usually call her). A stimulating stroll to the local village to practice your French ("Deux pain au chocolates et une baguette s'il vous plait") is part of the fun. Electricity is included and you will be parked on a level spot just down the road (long electricity lead required). You'll meet friendly locals on Wednesday morning (the binman arrive at 4am) and have the opportunity to join us in ecological activities as we chop down the thicket of bamboo invading the wilderness attached to our house. Then you get the chance to "fly solo" and drive to the local town to try your hand at bargaining with the smiling locals at the Friday Market. If that goes OK and you return safely you will be ready to make your own way back to the Channel (a test of memory - were you paying attention on the way down?)

All this for the bargain price of £948 per person* (or a bit less if you agree to carry our **** and gin back to the UK for us)

*Food, fuel, wine, baguettes not included. Cash only - no cheques


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Zebedee,
Staying at our 'stopover' which is 18 miles from the D-Day landings and 10 miles from the train to Paris would be much cheaper.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

Ray.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: france and CCC*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, well am I just very careful with my money :wink: as we intend to have 8 weeks in Brittany only spending £2000, even that seems a generous allowance given the fact we usually use Aires most of the time, only using campsites when we have washing to do.
> curlyboy


I agree with everything said here - but don't forget they have 'leaders' Sharon and Dave Serpel I think I read their names were, someone has to pay for them, they get it free....there is a lot of your money....they may of course get paid on top of the trip, I don't know...Well that is where I think the money goes, maybe I am wrong... and of course you have to pay for someone to book everything for you too.

Curlyboy - we don't go on campsites to do the washing, we find an aire near a launderette and do it there....not failed yet.

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

andyangyh said:


> And these prices are before you factor in the cost of fuel, gas, travel from wherever you live in the UK etc. Alternatively you could pay £122 return on the Tunnel, stay at the aires at Le Touquet, Honfleur etc and then........Just think of the sort of restaurants you could eat in with the difference in cost between the "do it yourself" trip and the organised kind! Not exactly a trip to the Gaza Strip either is it? What's so frightening/difficult about Normandy that you need a guide?
> 
> SPECIAL OFFER
> 
> ...


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*france and CCC*

Hi Carol, yes could even do that I suppose, but how do the "natives" react to the washing hanging out? Can't recall ever seeing a French van doing so.
curlyboy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Hello Zebedee,
> Staying at our 'stopover' which is 18 miles from the D-Day landings and 10 miles from the train to Paris would be much cheaper.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084
> ...


Ray just had a look at your stopover, looks interesting - any idea how long it takes to get to Paris from your nearest train station (presumably you could park a motorhome at the station for the day - to day a day trip)

Carol


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: france and CCC*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Carol, yes could even do that I suppose, but how do the "natives" react to the washing hanging out?


Don't do it in Croatia ! See my blog. We've hung out washing - discreetly- all over France and had no complaints or funny looks.

G


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Organised Tours*

Over the years we have met many couples who have gone on both C.C & C&CC organised tours and have sung the praises of the orgainisation.
We have looked into the possibilities and like most of you decided that they are rather expensive.

But what we must remember is that not all people are not raving extroverts like most MHF members, some find it difficult to socialise, this is organised for them. Also many lack the confidence in organising travel arrangements, this also is done for them and finally we have met people when abroad and you ask what they have seen and it is apparently very little. The sightseeing is organised for you. As usual you get nowt for owt so you have to pay.

We look forward to seeing our fellow extroverts in Ambouise

Steve


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I must say that I was just thinking how expensive it is for the 16 days.

I used to be a tourguide all over Europe and have taken people left right and centre ( as far as Russia to the right and Norway to the ....whatever) and some people like it to have everything organized.
We like to go wherever we want and so it would not be our cup of coffee ( I don't like tea  )
So my conclusion is that if they want to pay that kind of money for an organized trip, I hope they have a lovely time.

Maddie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: france and CCC*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Carol, yes could even do that I suppose, but how do the "natives" react to the washing hanging out? Can't recall ever seeing a French van doing so.
> curlyboy


Curly - tumble dry - that's what I do at home, that's what I do away, all done put away. Only when we were down in South of France at Narbonne did I hang anything out - then just undies on a small round spinning thing, and then only if we were there during the day, and it was hung from the inside of a bedroom window....

Big stuff always tumble dry, and me doing hand washing was a first for me, don't do that at home....

Carol


----------



## macski (May 20, 2005)

Hi everyone

I have only just bought my motorhome and we will start going away asap and in the future to france. When I first saw this trip it looked inviting but then I saw the price. I am glad to see so many other comments about the high prices they charge. I think we will take a chance and make our own way to france.

Colin.


----------

